# NO DEAL: RJ for ZBO



## Hype #9 (Feb 14, 2004)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=wiretap_header vAlign=top>Nets Not Looking To Break Up Trio?</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>New York Times - 06/27 - 11:38 PM EST







Rod Thorn says it is not likely that he will trade any of the Nets' successful trio of Jason Kidd, Vince Carter and Richard Jefferson. 

*Thorn disputed the rumor that the **Nets** would deal Jefferson to **Portland** for **Zach Randolph**. 

“We have not had any substantive talks with anyone regarding **Zach Randolph** at this time,” he said. “I would not anticipate something like that transpiring.”* 

The Nets expect Carter to opt out of his existing contract but believe that a new contract can be reached to keep the all-star in New Jersey. [READ]
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

I wouldnt say no deal. Thorn doesnt exactly come out and deny that there has been talks or that it will never happen. Looks like he side stepped the question.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Thorn is full of ****.


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

Yeah, I agree with the Hapster, even if he is a former Trojan. Personally, I think this is a perfect trade for both teams. We both get good players who have had some injury issues. They both fill a need. Anyone who wants to give Zach away is an idiot.


----------



## Peaceman (Jan 15, 2003)

Hap said:


> Thorn is full of ****.


Hap, why do you say that?


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

What is Thorn supposed to say? They always deny deny deny.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

> Rod Thorn says it is not likely that he will trade any of *the Nets' successful trio of Jason Kidd, Vince Carter and Richard Jefferson*.


Um, define 'successful'. Also, how does keeping three perimeter players bring them any closer to a title?

This is either posturing or stupidity by Thorn. You decide.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

I'm pretty sure that is an old article


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

papag said:


> This is either posturing or stupidity by Thorn. You decide.


Posturing. Also, notice that Thorn uses expressions like "substantive" with regard to Randolph and "not anticipate"... I'm not saying something is going to happen, but Thorn is by no means ruling anything out. If he were, now that would be stupidity.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Peaceman said:


> Hap, why do you say that?


I just know.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

What else is Thorn supposed to say.

I've been holding this in for too long..... but the truth is, Jefferson will be a Blazer by tomorrow.


Book it.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I am reasonably sure that the Nets are willing to move Jefferson.They have a desperate need to improve their frontcourt.All they have of real value to trade is Jefferson and pick 17.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Thorn is full of ****. He is a liar


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> What else is Thorn supposed to say.
> 
> I've been holding this in for too long..... but the truth is, Jefferson will be a Blazer by tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Wow, Zag. Going out on a real limb. Are you saying a deal is done? What do you say Hap? Is this this college boy breaking a scoop? Is this Mediocre Man's big deal? The deal that is supposedly done?


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

interesting spill the beans but not the sources of courses.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

MM did say the in another thread that this deal was going to happen. But I thought he was just joking around, maybe not!


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Jack and Pryzbilla for Jefferson.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

MARIS61 said:


> Jack and Pryzbilla for Jefferson.



I wish that is what this is all about. But if Blazers get RJ, it has to be for Zach. I don't like it but if it goes down, I'll have to trust that KP and crew know what they are doing.


----------



## Vincedunkedonzo7 (Jun 28, 2007)

*I'm banned, but keep trying to come back

Ignore my rantings*


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

MARIS61 said:


> Jack and Pryzbilla for Jefferson.


Heh. Dickau and LaFrentz for Jefferson.

barfo


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

If this really was "the deal" that was supposed to go down, I'd be surprised if it happened before they re-signed Mr. Kotter...err Carter.


----------



## Vincedunkedonzo7 (Jun 28, 2007)

*I'm banned, but keep trying to come back

Ignore my rantings*


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Vincedunkedonzo7 said:


> Thankyou Rod. Isnt it funny how there are few Blazer fans who dont want this done? Why because it great FOR THE BLAZERS. Randolph is not a bench player and Oden will take his spot.



You lost me after that statement . . . Oden is a center, Zbo is a PF.

No wonder the Nets fans aren't for the trade, they think Zbo is a center. :biggrin:


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

furball said:


> Wow, Zag. Going out on a real limb. Are you saying a deal is done? What do you say Hap? Is this this college boy breaking a scoop? Is this Mediocre Man's big deal? The deal that is supposedly done?


Why do you need Hap or Mediocre Man to justify it? I know only what my source has told me and that person is adamant RJ will be a Blazers most likely as soon as tomorrow.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> Why do you need Hap or Mediocre Man to justify it? I know only what my source has told me and that person is adamant RJ will be a Blazers most likely as soon as tomorrow.



For what it's worth, I repped you. I don't know if it is true, and personally doubt it (although you, hap and MM have me concerned) . . . but at least you just come out and say it.

Not dissing MM or hap, but it was a breath of fresh air after a couple weeks of frustration.


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> Why do you need Hap or Mediocre Man to justify it? I know only what my source has told me and that person is adamant RJ will be a Blazers most likely as soon as tomorrow.


Pardon me if I don't believe a 21 year old kid who thinks Adam Morrison is the next Larry Bird. Really, does anyone think you have a real source?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

furball said:


> Pardon me if I don't believe a 21 year old kid who thinks Adam Morrison is the next Larry Bird. Really, does anyone think you have a real source?


How old do I have to be in order for you to believe me?

does my liking of Adam Morrison have anything to do with how credible my source is. I'll be willing to bet I have just as many or more contacts with the Blazers than just about anyone on this board. I'll talk about something when I hear it.

Its alright that you don't believe me, just don't act like a fool when the truth comes out.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

furball said:


> Pardon me if I don't believe a 21 year old kid who thinks Adam Morrison is the next Larry Bird. Really, does anyone think you have a real source?



But if it happens, he was the first to call it . . .


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> But if it happens, he was the first to call it . . .


Touche'. I will give credit.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I say 3 things.

1. I think there is a chance that the trade (as Zags alluded to) could go down.

2. Another one (thats bigger) could (but thats an old one I heard a while ago).

3. what the hell did VinceDunkedonzo say?


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Hap said:


> 3. what the hell did VinceDunkedonzo say?


a lot of nothing


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Why do you need Hap or Mediocre Man to justify it? I know only what my source has told me and that person is adamant RJ will be a Blazers most likely as soon as tomorrow.


I believe ya Zags. If only because you seem to know quite a bit about a lot of college players even potential pros years away. That tells me you're a sports nut. On top of that, if you really are 21, that means you're probably connected with some lower level interns at the Blazers. It's conceivable one of them could know something.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

cpawfan said:


> a lot of nothing


Wait, I say a lot of nothing. How come I've never been banned?

(HA! Beat you losers to the punch!!)


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

So if this Jefferson deal goes down, will it include the #17 pick?


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Hap said:


> Wait, I say a lot of nothing. How come I've never been banned?
> 
> (HA! Beat you losers to the punch!!)


Well you have those pictures of Schilly


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

Spoolie Gee said:


> So if this Jefferson deal goes down, will it include the #17 pick?


either way, randolph for RJ would be welcomed by me.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

ryanjend22 said:


> either way, randolph for RJ would be welcomed by me.



Me too man. But it sure would be sweet to get another 1st rounder. Maybe we could package it and get a second lottery pick.


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

I just get burned out at people throwing out false rumors just to get reactions. Poor Mediocre Man has been getting bashed for 3 weeks for guaranteeing a deal is done.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

cpawfan said:


> Well you have those pictures of Schilly


I do?

















































I forgot.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

whos involved? its gotta be zach?


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Hap said:


> I say 3 things.
> 
> 1. I think there is a chance that the trade (as Zags alluded to) could go down.
> 
> 2. Another one (thats bigger) could (but thats an old one I heard a while ago).


Okay Hap, two questions for you:

1. If the trade alluded to in #1 above occurs, would it prevent the trade alluded to in #2 above from happening?

2. If the trade alluded to in #2 above occurs, would it prevent the trade alluded to in #1 above from happening?

Thanks,

PBF


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

I like RJ alright, but this isn't that great of a trade. If given the choice I'd do it, but I wouldn't get super excited. Both players have some nice skills and major flaws, and neither is a great fit with the rest of our roster.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

OK, so both MM and Hap personally responded to Thorns comments here... both calling him full of ****. Its been all but stated that one of the deals is Zach to NJ. I dont think it has been stated that we would be getting RJ back, nor has it been stated that we will also be getting the #17 pick out of the deal.

*So will SOMEONE please confirm that this particular deal is Zach to NJ for RJ + #17? Or correct the details if any of them are wrong?*

Thanks,

PBF


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

yeah i want details....maybe it doesnt involve zach? or maybe they then trade rj and jack for something else?


----------



## Bwatcher (Dec 31, 2002)

Zagsfan, keep your chin up. Your integrity is not at all connected to your age, while those of older age find it easy to be skeptical.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Hap said:


> Wait, I say a lot of nothing. How come I've never been banned?
> 
> (HA! Beat you losers to the punch!!)


You can say that again!!!!!!


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> How old do I have to be in order for you to believe me?
> 
> does my liking of Adam Morrison have anything to do with how credible my source is. I'll be willing to bet I have just as many or more contacts with the Blazers than just about anyone on this board. I'll talk about something when I hear it.
> 
> Its alright that you don't believe me, just don't act like a fool when the truth comes out.


Let 'em have it Zags! Don't let these guys question you just because of your age. Everybody on here thinks everything HAP says is like somthing from the bible, when we all know he's a 70 year old potato-head! Age means nothing!


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

I'd be pleased with Jefferson.

On the positive side, his Assist Rate and Rebound Rate suggest he's a fantastic passer and rebounder for his position. His defensive reputation is good. He has good slashing skills and a credible shot, and scores at a high effficiency.

On the negative side, he's assisted on a very high number of his scores, which calls into question how well he can create his own shot. Also, he's had durability issues.

Overall, I think his positives are quite strong. I think he can create his own shot, but has had to defer to Vince Carter as the primary creator and has played with a Hall of Fame point guard, which would lead to a fair number of his scores being assisted. He has the skills to create and I've seen him create, so I'm not too worried about that. His health worries me a bit, but I think I'd roll the dice. If he stays healthy, I think he'd be an excellent addition.


----------



## Blazed (May 24, 2006)

Randolph for RJ straight across is a pretty bad deal for Portland. NJ has to add 17 or something else for it to be good.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Minstrel said:


> I'd be pleased with Jefferson.
> 
> On the positive side, his Assist Rate and Rebound Rate suggest he's a fantastic passer and rebounder for his position. His defensive reputation is good. He has good slashing skills and a credible shot, and scores at a high effficiency.
> 
> ...


...especially if we also get the #17 pick out of the deal.

PBF


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

ProudBFan said:


> ...especially if we also get the #17 pick out of the deal.
> 
> PBF



I agree, but I think I will play a bit of Devil's advocate here. Who exactly can we get with the 
17th pick that would be all that great and make Zbo worth Jefferson? I see a few players that might be decent, but I am not sure if I see anyone that really excites me in that range. Change my mind. 


prunetang


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

handclap problematic said:


> I agree, but I think I will play a bit of Devil's advocate here. Who exactly can we get with the
> 17th pick that would be all that great and make Zbo worth Jefferson? I see a few players that might be decent, but I am not sure if I see anyone that really excites me in that range. Change my mind.
> 
> prunetang


Dont forget this is KP we are talking about here. He likely wouldnt be satisfied with the #17 pick in and of itself, and would look to parley it into something a tad higher, and then parley that into something a tad higher still. And dont forget that he has 4 second-round picks and some decent trade-bait to work with this time around.

Nah, I dont think #17 is his ultimate goal as far as an additional first rounder goes. Think of that trade for #17 as a doorway deal to something a bit (to a lot) better.

PBF


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Hypothetical scenario if the 'big trade' falls through and we settle for the Jefferson deal.

NJ Jefferson + #17 for POR Randolph + #53
ATL #11 for Jack + #52 
CHA #8 for #11 + #37 + 3m cash

Portland selects Jeff Green with the #8 pick.
Portland selects Rudy Fernandez with the #17 pick.
Portland selects Ramon Sessions with the #42 pick.

Portland signs Steve Blake to the MLE.
Portland signs Ime Udoka to the minimum.
Portland signs Travis Outlaw to a 3-4 million dollar deal.

*New addition*

*Blake* / Rodriguez / Jones
Roy / Webster /
*Jefferson* / *Green* / Udoka
Aldridge / Outlaw / 
*Oden* / Przybilla / 

13. Raef LaFrentz
14. Dan Dickau
15. Darius Miles

Rights held:
Rudy Fernandez
Joel Freeland
Ramon Sessions
Renaldas Seibutis


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

rudy fernandez would prolly get the backup sg spot over martell.....this summer league martell better dominate for his sake


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

rose garden pimp said:


> rudy fernandez would prolly get the backup sg spot over martell.....this summer league martell better dominate for his sake


If we draft him I hope we keep him in Europe for another year or so. Might give Martell some chance to increase his stock a bit.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

Samuel said:


> If we draft him I hope we keep him in Europe for another year or so. Might give Martell some chance to increase his stock a bit.


he is ready for the nba.....sorry but ive lost hope in martell, another year will prolly decrease his stock


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

rose garden pimp said:


> he is ready for the nba.....sorry but ive lost hope in martell, another year will prolly decrease his stock


He'd make more in Europe anyway. Let him season for a few more years while Martell gets his stuff together.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Samuel said:


> *Blake* / Rodriguez / Jones
> Roy / Webster /
> *Jefferson* / *Green* / Udoka
> Aldridge / Outlaw /
> ...


That's an interesting line-up, though I worry about the depth at the 4/5. Oden might well have trouble staying out of foul trouble for awhile, and Przybilla, even when healthy, often has trouble staying on the court due to fouls. Aldridge I feel some better about but Outlaw I don't regard as a pure 4. We'd have to actually be hoping to get something from LaFrentz this year, which seems unlikely to me.

On the whole, I think I'd hold on to Randolph, go with your plan to get Green (or best SF available), start Udoka, and have a 4/5 rotation that was mostly Randolph, Oden, and Aldridge. Zach can always be traded later and I think his trade value is only going to rise if he's playing well on a good team, and I honestly think he will. In fact, it might work so well that it'd be best not to break it up. SFs aren't that hard to come by, Udoka can hold the fort, and Green, Outlaw, or even Webster might still grow into the role.

So that's what I'd do, but if it happens your way, I won't shed too many tears.


----------

